# 1st Smoke of the Day - Smoked Salmon



## Noahjb (Dec 25, 2017)

1.1lbs Sockeye Salmon, Skin On (previously frozen)

Dry Brine for 15hrs

Dry Brine recipe:
1 cup Kosher Salt
2/3 cup Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon Thyme
1 teaspoon Black Pepper
1 teaspoon Paprika

In cooking pan, placed a little seasoning on bottom and rested Salmon skin down on top. Completely covered all exposed skin. Covered with Saran Wrap and placed in fridge.

Removed after 15hrs. Note, excess liquid in pan that was pulled from Salmon.

Removed fish from brine and rinsed thoroughly under sink. Patted dry with paper towel very well. Placed on drying rack for 3 hrs (2hrs very cold /1hr room temp).

Placed on grill at pit 180-200 until internal temp reached 160 (about 2.5hrs).

Took off and let cool for a few min.

Was delicious on toasted bagel with cream cheese.

Overall: great flavor. A little salty but still nice balance of sugar and salt. Texture was great. Tough and slightly chewy but a little more tender in center.

Had trouble regulating grill temp. Fluctuated between 200-220.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2017)

Good looking salmon!
I bet it was tasty!
Al


----------



## Noahjb (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks! It was just as good cold, the next day.


----------

